# anyone know something about Xenum Oil??



## fersan (Aug 12, 2013)

greetings from Spain!

here there are introducing that new oil and additives brand. 

Here is not very extended and I would like know if someone has tested that brand or have some information about it.

http://www.consumauto.com/consumauto/2412271/xenum-x1-5w40-ester-hybrid-synthetic-motor-oil-5l.html

thanks!


----------



## satyadev (Aug 24, 2013)

sorry i don't have any idea.


----------

